# What is a Hyper Glide chain?



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

What is a Hyper Glide chain? Is it a normal type chain? Could I use a tool that works with a hyper glide chain on regular chains?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Shimano terminology*

Hyper Glide (HG) is Shimano terminology for their system of profiled teeth on their cassettes and chainrings. Technically (according to Shimano), you should only use an HG chain on cassettes and chainrings designed for HG (they also had interglide IG systems and WAY back in the day they had ultraglide UG systems)...however as a former mechanic of 8 years...I found very little difference between the shifting with an HG chain and the shifting with say a SRAM or Connex chain.


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

Can I use a chain tool made for a hyper glide on regular chains?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

yes, your HG chain tool will work on SRAM, Connex, KMC, IRD, etc. 7, 8, and 9 speed chains (and probably 10, though I haven't ever tried).


----------



## horse's ass (May 23, 2004)

Rule of thumb is HG is for 9speed and IG is for 8 speed. Although, shamano did call there 7 speed chains HG too back in the day. But yeah , you can use any chain braker on these. Just make sure you have the right pin or connecting link to put the chain back together


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Hyperglide refers to the profiled teeth and ramps cut in to the outward face of each cog which enables the chain to climb to a lower gear easily. It was introduced in 1989 along with the 7 speed MTB & road groups, and has continued up to now with 9 speed MTB and 10 speed road groups. 

Just about any chain you can find that is compatable with Shimano indexing will be considered Hyperglide compatable, and the same can be said about chain rivet tools.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

horse's ass said:


> Just make sure you have the right pin or connecting link to put the chain back together


I know shimano insists that if you don't use the special replacement pins your chain will break. I have been breaking and joining shimano HG chains for years and have never had one break. Knock on wood.


----------

